# Whole Iltis Purchase



## Jinxed

I read a thread a while ago regarding people purchasing the now phased out Iltis, but the post said that the place that sells them sells pieces.  Does anyone know if there's any location that sells a whole Iltis?

Thanks.


----------



## RHFC_piper

Not CF standard but its still an Iltis.

http://www.iltis.ca/default.htm


----------



## Old Ranger

There's one North East of Borden...$4000.00


----------



## bearded1

Carleton Automotive in Carleton Place, ON usually has them.  Check http://www.carletonautomotive.com/surplus.htm#military

Ubique

Regan


----------



## Jinxed

Wow, costly.  And to think I heard rumors of "beat to crap Ilti being sold for just over a grand"   ???

Anyone know if BC has any places that sell old Ilti?


----------



## Jinxed

Err, scratch previous post, what I meant was "anywhere know where to find cheap Ilti in BC"

Thanks again.


----------



## George Wallace

Jinxed said:
			
		

> Err, scratch previous post, what I meant was "anywhere know where to find cheap Ilti in BC"
> 
> Thanks again.


 ;D
anywhere anyone can
Which witch do you watch your watch for?


Anyway, keep your eyes on the newspapers, for ads from the Dept of Supply and Services as to when and where they hold Surplus Sales.


----------



## 7point62

http://www.icangroup.ca

Last month there were 7 Iltis' for auction In Toronto, 2 of which were non-runners. As I recall, all 7 were from Borden.
The Toronto auction house is actually located in Innisfil, just south of Barrie.

At further glance, Quebec (Saint-Romuald, QC) has *102* Iltis' for sale.

In case you're wondering... *YES* these auctions are open to the public... and *YES* the Iltis' are *whole*.

Cheers.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

I was at the Toronto auction a couple of weekends ago and I saw all seven Iltises there. My friend, his dad, and I went up to get an Iltis. We got the one with the best body and it was also the most expenisve ($3700). I think it has to be the ugliest military vehicle in my friends collection, but it has been a fun project so far.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer

Was just looking at autotrader.ca (trucktrader) under SUV ther are two ILTIS's for sale complete with superstructures and are roadworthy.
A tad bit pricy for a P.O.S. if ask me. But no body asked!


----------



## Jay4th

C.E.L surplus in Morinvile Ab ten mins west of the base has an iltis and trailer in good cond. but I think he wants 6000.  IMHO a bit too steep.
Crown surplus in Calgary (not the crown assets disposal) usually has one as well but his prices are about 6000 as well.


----------



## geo

there was an auction in Montreal last week.
they were selling several hundred Iltis (or is that Iltii?)
being sold in lots of 3
One of the PT guys from the Gym bought a lot... two out of three were in decent running shape - while the other one will need either TLC or will make a good hangar queen for parts. Heard that he paid 6000 for the 3 (+gst +qst)


----------



## envirobad

Hi Guys,
there were 102 Iltis sold directly in Long-Point Army base in Montreal last week-end.  Some were in a very good shape and price ranged between 2800-1500$.  THen you had to move then out, to take them to the inspection, the modify them as requried by the inspectors, and to pass the inspection.  About 500$ in all.  Presently, several do try to sell them on www.lespac.com (french) or ebay.ca...price is around 4500$.  Other Iltis were sold, about 20 each shot, in Ottawa and Quebec in the past month, see previous answer with web site for the auction site adresses.
Hope this helped
JM


----------



## pteparts

You're in luck if you reside in the southern Ontario region. They are selling 15 iltises at North Toronto Auction in Innisfil, Ontario (North of Toronto and south of Borden) on 10 Dec 05. Prices range from $3500 to $1250. Website to check out:

http://www.ntva.ca/main.cfm?p=000&l=en


----------



## pteparts

Why would one want an Itilis? I can understand if you want to drive around the farm or in some small town somewhere....or as a fixer-upper hobby....

1) Where are you gonna find parts if it breaks?
2) Do you have to do emmissions testing?
3) Can you get a civilian license to drive it on the road?
4) How much do you think insurance will costs? Will insurance companies even insure this type of vehicle?

Oh yeah...concerning my previous post about the iltises at north toronto auction...these iltises are from ASU LONDON.


----------



## George Wallace

It's a VW engine!


----------



## old medic

1) from VW, or numerous aftermarket or military vehicle parts suppliers.
2) Depends where you live.
3) Yes
4) depends how much you drive it and what province you insure it in. Yes, you can get insurance on it.


----------



## geo

Unlike the M38 jeeps that were sold off, the Iltis & the CJ have rollbars.
Insurance companies like that 

Emission controls.... a lot of other cars will fail before the Iltis will

Parts... The Iltis is ummm.... a VW Fox/Jetta in green clothing
but on a 24 volt system


----------



## gdict

Hey Boomer,

The Iltis is not POS, it was only treated like s*&T in the CDN Army. They are extremely capable vehicles, which BTW, beat the G Wagen in 1978 for the German military contract. Only after 25 years of improvements and the dubious ability to add 'armor'  has the G Wagen been able to superceed the Iltis. 

Don't knock it till you try it....


----------



## geo

Let's face it, the Iltis was an UTILITY vehicle - same as the old Jeep... it wasn't designed to be a Tank and should not be expected to take the punishment of a Tank...

If it's now seen as a POS - it's because it was improperly used or people had unreasonnable expectations of it's capabilities.... 

You should see what some people are now saying about the much vaunted Hummer after the beating it's been getting in Iraq.


----------



## TonyIltis666

Hi everybody, i'm from quebec, i search only parts for Iltis can you help me? Email me if you can
thx a lot


----------



## PEI Pat

Itlis are cute. Not quite cuddely thoo. Not a bad little truck. I was in when they were new. 

If you type Iltis into your search engine you will actually find MANY links regarding their life in worldwide Rally circles. I don't recall having seen one do the Dakar recently, but they have proven there worth elsewhere over the years. Last time I punched Iltis into eBay, I found some 1/48 scale models of older Rally models. Pretty sharp looking, and very similar spec's to the CF Iltis

As was mentioned, follow the auction houses and the Auto Traders. I have seen many there since they started to be surplused off. eBay has lots of parts from time to time.

PEI Pat


----------



## Wookilar

Many of the Iltis now for sale are worse for wear, that's for sure. There are many sources for parts. My first reccomendation would be to get a real VW carb and throw away the Bombardier one. It's proably been rebuilt 20 times over the last 25 years. Also, check the fuel tanks. A few years back, someone had the brilliant idea of putting anti-explosion plastic beads/mesh/foam stuff in the tank. Good idea, except for the fact that gasoline eats plastic and this stuff ended up all through the fuel system.

I heard tell (can not confirm in anyway/shape/ or form) that there is a mod kit that would allow you to put an Audi Quatro (5 cyl) engine into an Iltis. Any mods that can be done to a VW 4 cylinder gas engine (of appropriate year) should be able to be done to an Iltis. Only the body was different.

For those that have bought/been thinking about buying, check the frame at the point where the roll bar connects to the body (basically right beside the front seats). Many of them have extremely bad stress cracks. You may want to cut out the old welds and re-weld. Make sure there is enough good metal left for proper penetration of the weld. Have fun.

Always liked the Ilitis, even when they were 20 years old, I worked on them less than half the time I worked on 5 year old LSVW's.


----------



## Roadwolf

if you had to choose between an iltis or a jeep, for offroading,  which would you choose?

can the iltis take the extreme offroading conditions that commercial jeep should be able to?  and,  if it breaks down,  it is easy to repair in the field,   like a jeep?


----------



## Wookilar

Well, both have advantages. I would check out part sources before I bought either. Especially things like drive shafts and jack shafts, brakes and rims and tires.
The Iltis is very good off road, so are Jeeps. Iltis has less chance to roll over due to lower center of gravity and have bulit in skid plates. You might want to put a cover on the rear diff. Biggest pain in the butt for the Iltis can be the fuel pump. Put in a different electrical pump and mount it in a better spot. Replace the carb. Check the jack shaft bolts to see if they are not over torqued. I replaced more fuel pumps than anything else. Jack shafts would be a close second with the front CV joints close behind them.
I have limited exposure to CJ's/YJ's, so I can not comment properly on them.


----------



## DG-41

The brilliant part about the Iltis is the motor; it's a bog standard VW motor that has been around since Centurion was a rank. Lots of parts availible, and lots of go-fast RACING parts too.

Building a ~180 HP Iltis would be like falling off a log, and with the addition of a turbo, I could build a ~320 HP Iltis without much trouble. That would be a hoot and a half. 

My back-of-the-napkin Iltis design would be:

1) Pull the gas tank, and scoop out all the little anti-slosh foam balls. They break down with time, and jam up the fuel system, and are the root cause of 90% of Iltis fuel system troubles. While I was at it, I'd send the tank to ATL to be fitted with a proper rubber fuel cell, an internal fuel pump (Toyota Supra pump would do fine) and a provision for a fuel return line.

2) Do a little VW research, and find a cylinder head and manifold combination that had provisions for electronic fuel injection. This can be fabbed up from scratch, but it's easier sometimes to just use off-the-shelf parts. Connecting the thottle body to the Iltis military airbox will require some thinking (and some sillicone rubber hose) but isn't rocket science. Proper head selection should get you more compression, better flow, and a hotter cam as well.

3) Hook up a decent aftermarket EFI computer and distributorless ignition system. This gets you away from the Iltis POS carb (carbs suck in general) and eliminates distributor caps and rotors as points of failures. You pick up the crank trigger wheel as a point of failure... but it's easy to carry spares of those, and the performance and reliability bump you get from not having to deal with the carb and distributor is signifigant. Depending on the cam and head, this should be ~ 120-150 HP instead of the stock (ha!) 80-ish, and in something as light as an Iltis, you'll feel it. 

4) While we're at it, replace the stock Iltis plastic rad cap with a proper metal one. This might need a metal overflow tank - no big deal.

5) Pull the stock Iltis non-self-adjusting (!!) drum brakes and throw them as far away from the vehicle as possible. Replace with discs on all 4 corners. Might get lucky and find a VW package that bolts right up, otherwise investigate stock car or maybe Formula Atlantic brakes. Might need new master cylinders.

6) Yank the stock seats and replace with something FIA certified from Sparco or MOMO, and install proper 5-point harnesses. Weld the roll bar to the floor, and do door bars forward to brace the tub across the weak point, to keep it from folding in half when you jump it.

This fixes all the major reliability and safety issues, and adds a great big heaping helping of YEEHAA!

DG


----------



## Wookilar

Recce, you have far too much time on your hands my friend  ;D 

A 320 hp Iltis? the mind boggles how fast that frame would go......... Any info on how the stock Michelin X tires would perform at high speeds? With the new tires, a couple of our better ones would do 120+ kph  on the way to Wainwright, with a good fuel pump and carb (and plug wires and cap+rotor and coil and.......)


----------



## DG-41

Top speed is going to be gear limited, not power limited, but it'll get there a lot faster. 

With the military tires, that much power on pavement is going to be a handful, and wheelspin will be a real problem at full song - although that's a saving grace, as if it starts hooking up hard transmission and axle failures will start to become issues.

But off-road... look out. It'd be like a little bitty Group B rally car.  >

And in case you think I'm talking out my ass, check out http://farnorthracing.com That's me. 350 HP/380 ft-lbs of torque from a 2.0l 4 banger. 0-60 in 3.4 seconds, corners at 1.7G

DG


----------



## geo

German Iltis was designed for an Audi 5 cylinder engine.... lots of power.
while the Cdn Iltis has a VW 4 cylinder - the Audi 5 should fit.... if you surf the net you should find that the Euro Iltis is a popular surplus buggy.


----------



## GOF

Jinxed said:
			
		

> Err, scratch previous post, what I meant was "anywhere know where to find cheap Ilti in BC"
> 
> Thanks again.



Cheap and BC do not go together...BC means Bring Cash...as I found out when I moved here to retire.  I will be moving back to Edmonton.


----------



## youravatar

I'm looking at picking up an Iltis soon. Are the VW parts in it still availible? It needs a bit of work. does anyone know where you can pick up a repair manual or a PAM on the Iltis?


----------



## Armymatters

There are a couple of posts around here that address the issues you mentioned:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37307.0.html

Parts are from a VW Rabbit car, and those are plentiful in scrapyards (go figure).


----------



## geo

vehicle design is very much like the old VW fox.

note that via the internet there should be tech manuals on the Iltis - certainly of German design


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I liked the locking diff they came with, not to mention the joy of a soft top that didn't leak and doors that kept most of the wind out, they were an improvement on the M151's we had, although the M38 was still a fine piece of kit, even when worn out and old.


----------



## geo

M38
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NavyShooter

If someone really wants an Iltis, there's a guy around the corner from me with one for sale.  

He's been driving/repairing them for 7+ years.

NS


----------



## Jager

How much?


----------



## NavyShooter

Not 100% sure, he just said he had a good one that he's selling.  (He said 95%)

He sold a 95% one to my neighbour across the road and helped him put a plow blade on it for doing his driveway!!!

This one's in supposedly that good shape as well.

Want me to ask?

NS


----------



## Jager

if you wouldn't mind yes. been thinking of buying one for a few years but havent found a good one yet.


----------



## NavyShooter

Roger,

I'll check on it today for you.

NS


----------



## youravatar

Running Iltis down here, they start at around 3500$.
He's got around 20. And 3 from SFOR. A couple of MP Models too.


----------



## NavyShooter

1985 Iltis, 12,000 miles (20,000 km) in excellent shape.  Doors and roof (also in excellent condition) included.  $6500, 499-1801, Paddy.

NOT mine, NOT advertising just posting what I coped down from the windshield 10 minutes ago.

NS


----------



## geo

6500$ for a "runner" with low mileage and comes with doors & Roof.
wonder what 3500$ gets you with that other guy..............


----------



## anbeckett

Does anyone know of any one selling an Iltis in Nova Scotia/ New Brunswick?

Cheers,

ANB


----------



## NavyShooter

army surgeon said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any one selling an Iltis in Nova Scotia/ New Brunswick?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ANB



The one I mentioned above is in Waverley, near the Inn on the Lake exit.

NS


----------



## dimon

Hey Everyone,
I hope that I am not to late for this, but I am interested in purchasing an Iltis. So I am woundering if there will be any auctions near Montreal Qc or somewhere near by in Ontario. And where can I find out about the auctions etc.
If there are no more auctions coming my way where could I buy one, I mean I checked all the links that you guys posted here but most iltises there are sold out. 
Thanks in advance! I realy hope that I can get my hands on one of these lil things hehe.


----------



## beltron

There is one or two for sale here in Ottawa,I pass by this guys house when I go to work at one of the bus garages in Ottawa.I'll pass by it tommorrow and see if i can get a phone number for you.He has the 2 of them sitting out in the drive way right at Prince of Wales  before Colonade Drive I'll message you with a number once I get it.


----------



## dimon

Thanks a lot 

Anyone else have any info on the subject


----------



## chupracabra

Why would anone want an Iltis? After the CF is done with them they are so beat to ratshit and they cost thousands to fix. Similar to buying an old copcar only 50 time worse. Buy a new jeep and paint it green, it will be cheaper.


----------



## Dissident

chupracabra said:
			
		

> Why would anone want an Iltis? After the CF is done with them they are so beat to ratshit and they cost thousands to fix. Similar to buying an old copcar only 50 time worse. Buy a new jeep and paint it green, it will be cheaper.



Dunno, ask the BCR about triple 6. Was fine when we had it.

Rumors is, you can re and re an Iltis head in 1.5 hours, with the right tools. 

Also, a rabbit, GTI with hot cam, head can be substituted for the original one. I have a Vdub mechanic friend who said the parts where interchangeable...


----------



## ThainC

I don't know... they seem like a nice little POS  Personally, if I could find one for a half decent price here in BS (commence laughing) I'd probably jump all over it.  They'd be fun little off road vehicles, and Recce seemed to point out quite a number of ways a backyard mechanic could improve upon them.  Not sure if I'd trade it in for my '89 GMC Jimmy, but it'd still be fun as all heck to drive!

CST


----------



## Kat Stevens

chupracabra said:
			
		

> Why would anone want an Iltis? After the CF is done with them they are so beat to ratshit and they cost thousands to fix. Similar to buying an old copcar only 50 time worse. Buy a new jeep and paint it green, it will be cheaper.



Probably the same reason guys turn the world upside down to find M-38 parts for their resto jobs.


----------



## rwgill

dimon said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> I hope that I am not to late for this, but I am interested in purchasing an Iltis. So I am woundering if there will be any auctions near Montreal Qc or somewhere near by in Ontario. And where can I find out about the auctions etc.
> If there are no more auctions coming my way where could I buy one, I mean I checked all the links that you guys posted here but most iltises there are sold out.
> Thanks in advance! I realy hope that I can get my hands on one of these lil things hehe.



Check on eBay Motors under Other Vehicles/Military vehicles.  There are plenty in the Montreal and Cornwall area listed from time to time.  Be patient.

http://listings.ebay.ca/aw/listings/Other-Vehicles_Military-Vehicles_W0QQfromZR4QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQloglZ1QQsacatZ80765QQsocmdZListingItemList

You can also often find a variety of parts.

There is a guy who has plenty and he is just north of St. Andrew's West on the 138 (just north of Cornwall, ON).  I have no idea of the price.


----------



## R. Wpg. Rif.

I guess I had to start somewhere, so this will be my first official post. I want to say that this site is fantastic.  

I just purchased my first Iltis. It came out of a government auction in Alberta.
Michener Allen Auctioneering (Edmonton) to be exact, back on August 12.
They had 16 of them and half were the medical variation (extended tarp and actual stretcher hardware) very interesting.

I used to drive them with Winnipeg Rifles and I have seen a few around town, so I figured I want to get one.

This particular one is in pretty good shape, runs decent, and everything on it works. I plan to fix it up and get it as complete as possible.

I must say that this site and especially the posts from *Recce DG* are going to be very helpful for this new project I have embarked on.

I will be looking for a lot more info, and anyone with any Iltis literature please contact me.
So far I managed to procure a operator's manual.

Thanks

John


----------



## Retired45

Down here in London Ontario , theres a dealership that has 8 left, i'm going down next week to have a look, i want 2 of them one for parts and a good one that runs to use for hunting and fishing. I've always wanted one and now that there being sold i'm very happy indeed.

 I've called MTO and they told me that in order to get it road worthy the cost is approx $500.00. Emmissions test goes on the year it was manufacturered, 1987 was the last year, so if i buy a 86 or older, it doesn't have to have the test because of the 20 year exemption on autos that are 20 years and older. 

 So to get it registered all i need is a Satety inspection and new Tires, (the uni-directional) tires have to be replaced with conventional offroad or hwy tires.

 I drove the Iltis all the way through my career Gagetown, Patawawa just to name some and let me tell you its one very capable little truck, it will go places that and averge 4x4 wouldn't dream off. The rear locking diff will get you out of some seemingly imppossible places with ease, and the cross country gear is great for getting through deep mud and snow or climbing steep hills with a load. The Fording capability is a definate plus if you have to cross shallow streams. 

 As for parts, well its a VW engine & transmission, the clutch is a cable clutch no rocket science there. Besides i'll have one complete truck just for parts and it won't be daily driver so the wear and tear will be kep to a minimum.

 Cheers
 retired


----------



## Wookilar

Ret'd45,

The tires should be the new ones now. I know all the ones out west that were serviceable in the last few years all had the new Micheline X's put on. The ones that were PCC'd may have been used for parts (not that we would ever do such a thing) and not received the new tires, but they were supposed to have all been done. Former Reserve vehicles should also have been done.

The new tires are very good (a little stiff to put on the rims, but maybe I was just out of practice). Either way, new tires should not be a problem. Do not worry too much about the emissions test. The biggest problem you may have will be if your carb is pooched and she's running too rich. Way too many gasoline ppm for the sniffer. You can get rebuild kits, but I would sincerely recommend a whole new carb. She'd go like stink with a new carb and new rubber properly balanced.

Make sure you check the gas tanks and ensure that there is none of that stupid nylon anti-explosion mesh in there (stupid idea, gas eats the plastic). It'll either be blue-ish or orange-ish. If it is still in there, you'll see it just by looking down the feed neck with a flash light. That stuff was supposed to have been removed years ago, but everyonce and awhile I'd see one with it still. 

If you have a couple to pick from, see if the rear trunnion mods have been done on them. Not all were. All it is, is a grease nipple on the trunnions themselves. Mind you, they were probably never greased, but they are much better than the sealed units. Good luck shopping.


----------



## DG-41

For roughly a grand and a half (depending on how sophisticated you want to get) you can covert the thing to EFI and toss the carb forever.

Easier starting, no fuel slosh problems, no more flooding, better throttle response.

The only challenge is adapting 12V EFI systems to the Iltis 24V electrical system.

DG


----------



## ipdesign

hi, maby you guys can help me out.
i am planning to buy one in the near future and have couple of questions.

what does it take to get an Iltis sertified and registered in ontario? i would guess it needs not the emmisions test(over 20 years), but for the safety part, what do i need to do to make it road worth under the highway trafic act?

also does anyone have an idea how many of these are still left in the military. i mean will i see them in an auction next year. I went to the Innisfil auction and they had 10 on nov 25, and they are selling another 10 on Dec 09, but will they ran out at some point? when would that be?

i got me an iltis fever aswell, so i am definetly planning to own one, but need to get all my ducs in a row before i buy one.
thanks


----------



## a89aries

I too am going to NTVA auction on the 9th. Going to be looking at some Ilti (im going to be using this as the plural form of iltis now lol). Only thing thats put me off is the whole iffyness of making them road legal. I'm am not up for trailering the stupid thing everywhere. Going to be interesting to see what they sell for.


----------



## Kat Stevens

As long as it's over 20 YO, I think you get a pass on emisions stuff.  Other than that, a mechanics inspection should do it, it has all the required lights, signals, and warning devices.


----------



## ipdesign

eah that's what i though, shouldn't be a problem just a checkup from a mechanic would do.
by the way i noticed all of them have on the odometer around 30-60K, is this reasonable?
or the army tempres with the reading on their vehicles? Or... the odometer can go only up to 99,999.9KM, which leads me to believe that just by odometer reading i will have no clue on what the true usage on them is.

oh eah the auction, the prices ranged from 1.7K-2.8K, and so random with respect to overall condition(some of the bidders are trigger happy :threat. The 1.7K was a peace keeping model, all white with a UN writing on the side.
There was even a guy who drove up to the auction right infront of me on a road registered Iltis, kina cool...


----------



## Paul Gagnon

I was looking at the Crown Assets Disposal website last month and there were tons of listings for Iltis parts from various regions of the country. There were also 30-40 complete vehicles for sale in Petawawa and a similar number in Valcartier. Even if they have all been sold they haven't dissapeared and they are out there. 

http://crownassets.pwgsc.gc.ca/text/index-e.cfm

For the guy looking for an Iltis in B.C. there is a place in Kelowna that has surplus Belgian vehicles for sale. Not sure of the web address but search google and you should find it.


----------



## a89aries

If my friend can put a 49 willys jeep on the road legally with no windows, doors, roof, seatbelts or turn signals I sure as hell hope an iltis is legal! Then again the MTO dosent really make a whole lot of sence....


----------



## recoverygod

In respect to the odometer question.  I would not go by what the Odom says at all.  When we ( the techs) change the speedo head,  we are supposed to write the old reading on a sticker.  these stickers after a while are either ripped off by bored troops or rubbed clean after years of being outside.  best guess is that most will be around the 1mill mark.  I did find an old operators manual for one, i would be happy to copy and send to who ever wants one.  Also you can get most parts from the VW dealer.  (when i did recruiting shows its the Audi dealer)  lol


----------



## ipdesign

whoa dude, are you sure? this is unbelievable, i didn't expect 1million km.
by the way i would like a manual and i just sent you an email, so please send me a copy.

by the way, we're on this subject, and me having an iltis fever, guess what i found online? do a google search for an "Iltis Axe"
this is another german product, purpose built one of the best, and wouildn't it fit just right on an iltis? if you get your hands on one of the old axes you will see that is has Iltis emprinted in Italics. Can it get any beter than this?

i have another request guys that are going to the auction at innisfil or ottawa, can you get us(the once covering the rear :threat:, and not going to the front) some news of how it went, any unique items, what are the prices etc.
i could check the auction website later on, but this is most responsive site so far, and it is more interesting chating with people with same interests in any case.
thanks


----------



## recoverygod

Hello, in responce to the Milage.  It will be close.  and very hard to to tell.  for sure it will be over 100,000 km .  As for the quality of the Iltisessss here,  Most were sent to Afgan and gladly left there.  Smart idea if you ask me.  so the remaining ones well be used as spare parts, and a few might actually be in good condition. Also majority of the frames are bent,  just from the design flaw.   I have heard of a company in the GTA that buys/ repairs and then sells cert. iltises.


----------



## lostrover

recoverygod said:
			
		

> Also majority of the frames are bent,  just from the design flaw.
> 
> Care to enlighten the not knowing with respect to the design flaw..........Its a box steel frame, easy to lose an outrigger, but with respect to a design flaw (ie structural)?  The transverse leaf spring mount did develop stress cracks, primarily of Dukes of Hazards style launching, there are alot of good Iltises currently for sale.  a case of beer and I'll fire up the MiG!!  For the price they are going at auction, its an outstanding deal.  With respect to the mileage, it a Volkswagen engine, its good easily for at least 300K.


----------



## Wookilar

The vast majority of cracks will be around the base of the roll bars, basically the middle of the vehicle or on the spring mounts. Like LRover says, mostly due to "Drive it like you stole it." 

That being said, unless you plan on loading it up with a TOW kit (google that one, really cool looking, but a little scary) or some weird up-armour you want to rig up in your basement, they will be perfectly fine for bombing around in the back 40 or for hunting. Pavement driving will not be a concern.


----------



## a89aries

Heading down to NTVA now. From the looks of the runlist  the stationary ones are being auctioned off first and the moving ones are going right near the end of the lane so the prices might go for fairly cheap. Who knows but it will be interesting to see.


----------



## turretmonster

For those so inclined. There are lots of 12 and 4 (two runners) that go on auction in Fredericton @ 1600hrs 12 Dec. Details at the bottom of the link.
http://www.icangroup.ca/main.cfm?P=50&L=en&Critere=&CIE_ID=90


TM


----------



## medic65726

Curious if anyone has an Iltis insured on the road in Ontario. Just looking into getting one and my insurance company was a little unsure to start with.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lostrover

There are quite a few insured and on the road in Ontario.  In most cases when the vehicle is bought at auction you can go to the MTO and have it registered as an Off-Road Vehicle  (ie a little green and white plate ala motorcycle/atv etc...).  To have it registered as a motor vehicle, honestly your best bet is to go to a small town somewhere, as they more frequently deal with bizarre registrations and in most cases are much more lax with "procedures" (but yes i can be done in downtown Toronto also...just be ready to jump through alot of hoops, stand on your head, and find the pink elephant!).  You will need your safety Standard Certificate stating that the vehicle is fit and meets the requirements for road-worthiness in the province.  It a good idea to visit your local scale and get the vehicle weight and bring in a copy of the scale reading with you.  worst case scenario ref registration is you'll have to go somewhere else to get it registered or declare that its home built.  Before you laugh.......the primary things they are seeking apart for the safety certificate is the make and model (ie the vehicle identification number....which is tied to ind. manufacturers.........which Bombardier is not one of them.......and no data plate will give you sufficient data to have it vin'd as a VW or Audi).  So your options are to have it authenticated (by a qual pers or organisation to be an actual Volkswagen Type 181 or have it registered as home built).  As for the insurance......well hopefully you have a vehicle already insured, as provincial law will cover the new vehicle under existing insurance for X number of days, so once you get your registration you are set.  All the insurance companies will insure almost anything as they want your money, they can find a category to place it.  No they will not have a listing in there book or computer for an Iltis, but nor do they for most foreign vehicles or older North American spec. vehicles.  If I can get a 1936 Royal Enfield registered and insured, you can get an Iltis done.  Just keep your insurance basic for starters, so liability, then work up from there over time.  

There is a Canadian compnay out west..........yes i will be very vague...........that imports very similar vehicles into Canada....mind prove worth your wile to fire them off an email and ask about registration and insurance issues................think ILTIS and the country where you live and google the life out of it.


----------



## npbra

I just purchased an Iltis with 9000 km's on it from an outfit in Edmonton.  Guy's name is Sung Yoo and he buys good ones and then repaints and repairs them.  Got it off of E-bay.  No problem insuring or registering in Alberta.  Checked it out top to bottom and am pretty sure mileage is correct, no damage and no rust.  Everything works.  Still some goods one out there.


----------



## medaid

oh man...I really want one of these things  :-\ but they're hella expensive for a beater....damn...


----------



## npbra

I have seen some real beaters sell for about $2000, but they do need a lot of work.  The one I bought is complete and needs nothing done to it, but cost $8000.  Only bought it because it is virtually perfect and the Iltis is one interesting little vehicle.  Not a whole lot of good ones on the market right now. Guy in Edmonton has bought up, what appears to be the entire inventory of the military Iltis spare parts.  He claims he has $3,000,000 worth of parts.  I have seen his shop and tend to believe him.  Go to www.iltisparts.ca for further info.


----------



## geo

One man's junk is someone else's treasure.

FWIW, I liked the Iltis - except when I had to get in or out of the back seat wearing webbing or TV....


----------



## George Wallace

geo said:
			
		

> One man's junk is someone else's treasure.
> 
> FWIW, I liked the Iltis - except when I had to get in or out of the back seat wearing webbing or TV....



Yup!  The only vehicle I can think of that you had to climb up to get out.   ;D


----------



## npbra

I took my 11 year old grandaughter and 6 year old grandson for a ride the other night, and that made the whole purchase worth while.  The grandson was so excited to be in an"army jeep" that he vibrated for over and hour and couldn't quit talking about the awesome vehicle.  Grandaughter was just as excited.  Can't wait for summer to pull off the canvas and go cruising with the kids.


----------



## RJK

I'm going to have a look at an Iltis tomorow. I've done my research and here in Manitoba I'll be able to register it as a motor vehicle without any problems. It will run me about $700 per year for insurance and licence. 

My question is does anyone know where I'll be able to get a rear antenna mount for the Iltis? I want to rig it up for mud RECCE and am going to need some bits and pieces.

RJK :tank:


----------



## npbra

I have found lots of parts on E-Bay under the heading of "Iltis".  Three of the main sellers also have stores in the Edmonton area and will sell off of E-Bay.  I bought my Iltis from iltisparts and he has a website at www.iltisparts.ca.  You can also try www.iltisparts4x4.com.  E-Bay is the best to look at, as there are at least 5 Iltis parts dealers that use the site regularly.


----------



## geo

RJK said:
			
		

> I'm going to have a look at an Iltis tomorow. I've done my research and here in Manitoba I'll be able to register it as a motor vehicle without any problems. It will run me about $700 per year for insurance and licence.
> 
> My question is does anyone know where I'll be able to get a rear antenna mount for the Iltis? I want to rig it up for mud RECCE and am going to need some bits and pieces.
> 
> RJK :tank:



Uhh... so you want a military antenna mount so your vehicle looks like it did while in service?  Antenna whip & cam nets & that sort of thing?


----------



## RJK

Thats the idea, I'm getting involved with the Ghost Squadron (which is affiliated with The Fort Garry Horse), they have mostly WWII vintage mil vehicles and I thought the Iltis would be a nice addition to the group. A buddy of mine was the B Sqn SM so I'll have lots of help there.

I'm just trying to get some ideas as to where to find stuff for the Iltis. I am well aware of the listings on ebay.

cheers

RJK


----------



## geo

The actual antenna mount was probably left there - if the vehicle was FFR - but the radio trays and the connecting bits - goose necks etc are all prolly long gone.


----------



## Stetson and Spurs

You might find this website useful: 

http://ca.geocities.com/iltisvw@rogers.com/Iltistrickspage.html

I couldn't resist and purchased one. I have about $3500.00 tied up in it but that included mechanical and body repairs as well as insurance and registration. Insurance ranges from $440-$1500 for liability only, you just need to shop around. Parts are much easier to come by then most people realize and unless you want all parts to be NOS, you can purchase many through auto parts suppliers. Its a novely item for sure, lots of fun to run around in.


----------



## youravatar

Does anyone know an insurance company that would insure this? Becasue I tried a couple and so far i'm having no luck! 

I'm in Ontario so I KNOW it's been done. But how went right over my head.  :

Thanks. 

-Tony


----------



## RJK

I'm not sure about Ont but here in MB, MPIC has a monopoly on auto insurance. but my unit ran me just over $500 for pleasure insurance. I have it registered as a Bombardire Iltis, truck.

Hope this helps

Rod


----------



## youravatar

So far no luck. But if i move to Manitoba. Maybe if I go see a broker and have them look for me.


----------



## Wookilar

There should be absolutely no reason they won't insure an Iltis. It's just a VW with a different body. All that should matter is engine size and 4X4. They are perfectly road legal with an inspection.

Maybe they have no idea what it is? The lack of a VIN number throwing them off?

Wook


----------



## youravatar

Could be. I called Bel-Air Direct. They said too old. I called the Personal (The CANEX Insurance) They said they couldn't help me. Didn't give a reason. I'm waiting on State Farm, And the guy that i'm buying it off of. I'll post once I find my awnser so other people won't have to jump through as many hoops.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Just saw one driving around Vancouver with regular licence plate.


----------



## medaid

Yup there's more then a few floating around. I know my Pl WO just bought one for herself  she loves it. So do I! But I just can't justify shelling out that much money for a beater  :-\


----------



## youravatar

I'm only shelling out a grand =D. The market is flooded down here near cornwall.


----------



## medaid

really?! OH BOOO! People are asking for $3900 out here  :'( that just sucks... why can't we be flooded with those things too? Come on share the wealth?!

I also wondered why we can't purchase from our individual units? There's a nice Iltis Amb that I've set my eye on... I call her Betty  ;D


----------



## youravatar

Alot of them came from Pet. Alot of them got trucked up from gagetown. He had between 75-100 now he's down to about 25 left I think. Maybe we should start running them out west. Then you'd be happy eh?


----------



## medaid

I would be VERY happy. I'd offer him $700 for one of his Iltis, and a promise of a good night out in town  Vancouver nights are GREAT


----------



## youravatar

i'm getting a discount  . to get it out to VANCAN. lol $2000 probly. aha if it makes it =P.


----------



## medaid

see that's the worry by all parties involved  will it make it out here?!  ;D


----------



## Old Ranger

youravatar said:
			
		

> Does anyone know an insurance company that would insure this? Becasue I tried a couple and so far i'm having no luck!
> 
> I'm in Ontario so I KNOW it's been done. But how went right over my head.  :
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Tony


Try North City
1888-892-7176
416-225-6000
www.northcity.ca

They give discounts to Paramedics, why not to someone with Military Driver Training Courses!

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## 3rd Herd

MedTech said:
			
		

> I would be VERY happy. I'd offer him $700 for one of his Iltis, and a promise of a good night out in town  Vancouver nights are GREAT



Buysell.com has two in Vancouver for 4990.00 each. Or try Defence Medal Canada at www.defencemedals.ca. You can buy one piece by piece. Me I just picked up a 1985 full sized Bronco.


----------



## exmil

hay all: 
         I would like to know if any one has a copy of  the operators manual, for the canadian forces iltis,                
       if any one has a copy of this manual could you please email it to me it would be really appreciate it.              
       If you could please email me at Lagrois1@hotmail.com   
                                                                                  thankx pte.Lagrois


----------



## exmil

To any one that was wanting know how to go about buying an Iltis in Ontario.                             
         I have just bought a sweet one with a trailer it  has civ ownership already so on problems there, but  didn't really know how to get all of my ducks in a row so to speak I have read a vary helpful post telling how to go about it step by step vary helpful, the only thing that I came across was that the MTO had no problem giving me a trip perm with ownership but after I had the trip perm the MTO they then preceded to tell me that since they didn't have a cat for such a vehicle so I have to get it appraised after i have it cert so they can dip their hand far enough in my pockets to get their taxes. as far as for Ins. my company had no problems it is only coasting me $140.00 a month not to bad a price for Ins, well that is after your wife rights off 2 cars in 1 1/2 years lol and now thats the reason for getting the Iltis  lol............P.S. I am still looking for someone out there that has a copy of handbook or shop manuals they could email me please.                                                              


                                                                                         thanks Exmil


----------



## iomalley

I concur with exmil...they're not unreasonable.  I just sold my roomate's amb for $4000.  It only has 25K and I swear this thing never left the compound to go anywhere but park at the CP all ex.

My beastie is my most reliable ride right now. (my daily driver needs a rear main seal)







I got it for $750 two years ago...I bought it from ICAN group...there's a bunch on there now from Edmonton
http://www.icangroup.ca/main.cfm?P=55&L=en&Critere=edmonton&CIE_ID=101&Btn.x=104&Btn.y=11

They're AS is where is...and being that their disposition is so late in the game, these babies will need some work.


----------



## iomalley

youravatar said:
			
		

> Does anyone know an insurance company that would insure this? Becasue I tried a couple and so far i'm having no luck!
> 
> I'm in Ontario so I KNOW it's been done. But how went right over my head.  :
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Tony



Co-operators or Statefarm...if they say no, tell them to check again...


----------



## 3rd Herd

iomalley,
nice ride but unless that is a "movie" plate on the front or one of those "Fun plates" I would rethink your picture there next time. I seem to remember back in the late eighties and early nineties a Sig M/CPL Corporal losing his pride and joy as it was not to hard to match a plate to an address. I think Vancouver PD got together with the Buy and Sell and came up with an advice sheet giving pointers on photo ad customers.


----------



## CapeBaller

Hi, just wondering if anyone on here knows the name or contact info of a guy that sells Iltis Jeep, near Fredericton, New Brunswick.

Also, I currently have my vehicle insurance through State Farm, and I called them up about insuring an Iltis, I was told that they don't insure the Iltis.  But I read on this board that someone did get insurance from State Farm for an Iltis, can anyone confirm this, that State Farm does insure the Iltis, before I call them back.

I appreciate any help I can get on this, Thanks in advance.

Ricky


----------



## medic65726

Not sure who is selling them out in NB. Maybe try a Google search for Iltis in NB.
As for insurance, many companies balk at the idea, but I have had my Iltis insured with State Farm since the end of July this year.
There is an Iltis group on Yahoo that is a great resource for questions like this >http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/iltis/<
There was some discussion that on that group that people were having trouble with getting new policies on an Iltis with State Farm for a couple of months, but I'm not sure about that. Co-operators is apparently another option.
Happy Iltising.


----------

